# Counted Cross Stitch "Stash"



## MrsO (Apr 4, 2011)

I opened a box that hasn't been opened in years and finally found my hidden treasures! Some are finished except for framing and some still need a few stitches. I'll start with my favorite. I collect carousel figures and this fits with my collection.


----------



## Montana Gramma (Dec 19, 2012)

What treasures!


----------



## knittingagain (Apr 12, 2011)

Beautiful!


----------



## Lady of the Lake (Nov 10, 2011)

Oh, my goodness, it is more than gorgeous! I've done some counted cross-stitch, but nothing like yours! What count fabric did you use? I can understand why it is your all-time favorite! It's beautiful! You can see the soul of the horse in his eye!


----------



## knitwitconnie (Jan 3, 2012)

They are all gorgeous! I haven't cross-stitched in years and have several unfinished projects as well. My eyes aren't as good and I now mostly knit, but you are inspiring me to finish a couple of the ones I made. I especially love the first old house! Great job. I have tons of books I should someday sort and sell, but I'm not sure where? Are there cross stitch forums to sell CS things, like KP is for knitting and crochet?


----------



## luree (Feb 21, 2014)

Oh my goodness! How beautiful. I cross stitched years ago. Itwas fun but had trouble keeping tract of where I was.


----------



## Tapraol (Mar 15, 2013)

So beautiful and what a lot of work!


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

wow! very nice cross stitch work! i like esp. the carousel horses and the victorian house scene.


----------



## MrsO (Apr 4, 2011)

Lady of the Lake said:


> Oh, my goodness, it is more than gorgeous! I've done some counted cross-stitch, but nothing like yours! What count fabric did you use? I can understand why it is your all-time favorite! It's beautiful! You can see the soul of the horse in his eye!


It's been so many years since I did this one, I'll have to measure to be exact, but I think it was 12 stitches to the inch.


----------



## dannyjack (Nov 5, 2013)

Your work is absolutely beautiful! You must have been heartsick to misplace it.


----------



## GrandmaNona (Aug 2, 2013)

knitwitconnie said:


> They are all gorgeous! I haven't cross-stitched in years and have several unfinished projects as well. My eyes aren't as good and I now mostly knit, but you are inspiring me to finish a couple of the ones I made. I especially love the first old house! Great job. I have tons of books I should someday sort and sell, but I'm not sure where? Are there cross stitch forums to sell CS things, like KP is for knitting and crochet?


You could check a local chapter of the Embroiderer's Guild of America. To find a local chapter go online ( www.egausa.org ). Some of their members might be interested in your books and patterns.


----------



## phyllisab (Sep 23, 2013)

Absolutely beautiful work. What a shame that all the talent you have hasn't been out for other people to enjoy for all these years. I hope you get the pieces finished and framed and give them to your friends and family to enjoy.


----------



## phyllisab (Sep 23, 2013)

Absolutely beautiful work. What a shame that all the talent you have hasn't been out for other people to enjoy for all these years. I hope you get the pieces finished and framed and give them to your friends and family to enjoy.


----------



## dannyjack (Nov 5, 2013)

dannyjack said:


> Your work is absolutely beautiful! You must have been heartsick to misplace it.


If you ever want to sell any of your pieces , I am very interested. Especially the Alphabet one.
Thanks again,
Sandy


----------



## MrsO (Apr 4, 2011)

I still can't believe how many I have.... and probably have others in other boxes. 

I was actually searching for a pattern I have somewhere for a palomino horse head. The sample that inspired me to buy it was done on even weave (probably 28 stitch count) and worked over one thread. It was so detailed it looked like a photograph. I have a friend who owns an aging palomino mare and I want to stitch this picture for her and have it framed.

If I can find the pattern I'll post a picture of it.


----------



## Jebyarn (Nov 13, 2012)

Mrs O, I also live in Michigan and what a surprise to see the white Victorian mansion as I have cross-stitched the identical one. Love it. Keep on CS and have fun~


----------



## iShirl (Jun 30, 2012)

The work you pictured here is breathtaking. I always loved the counted cross stitch art but it IS a lot of work and patience. I had a problem with my mind in the outlining but that is important to the end result. My unfinished work is in our attic. I admit your work is priming my pump again!!! LOL


----------



## Knitnutty (Feb 9, 2011)

They are all beautiful. The Victorian houses are my favorite. I love that type of home and always wanted to live in one. Never got that lucky.


----------



## onegrannygoose (May 13, 2011)

I currently have counted cross stitch in progress. I also collect carousal animals I love the first one. beautiful work.


----------



## lindseymary (Oct 29, 2011)

Ooooh,I'm on Hunting Dogs now!! Doing it for a friend who has several Labs at the Rainbow Bridge. Love the L&L Father Christmas too, have the one by the Christmas tree to do......among others :roll: Lindseymary


----------



## MrsO (Apr 4, 2011)

lindseymary said:


> Ooooh,I'm on Hunting Dogs now!! Doing it for a friend who has several Labs at the Rainbow Bridge. Love the L&L Father Christmas too, have the one by the Christmas tree to do......among others :roll: Lindseymary


I have the pattern for another of that artists Christmas pictures.... I think it's Santa with the bag of gifts over his shoulder. I haven't come across that one yet, but there's at least one more box I haven't dug into yet.


----------



## Patty Sutter (Apr 17, 2012)

Beautiful work!
I haven't done any cross stitch in a looooooong time. :-D


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Wow, everything is beautiful!


----------



## Pocahontas (Apr 15, 2011)

Wow, wow, wow!! I love them ALL.
Can't pick a favorite but I do love the one of the horses drinking water.


----------



## scoobaybay (Sep 25, 2013)

I used to collect carousel horses. These are beautiful.


----------



## knitwitconnie (Jan 3, 2012)

GrandmaNona said:


> You could check a local chapter of the Embroiderer's Guild of America. To find a local chapter go online ( www.egausa.org ). Some of their members might be interested in your books and patterns.


Thanks Grandma Nona! I will check that out.


----------



## mombr4 (Apr 21, 2011)

What a treasure you found. Your work is outstanding.


----------



## conniesews (Jul 16, 2011)

Just beautiful work. I have a stash also but not as lovely as your work. I am finishing one I started for my daughter 15 years ago. She did not like it at the time but since changed her mind and I went looking for it. Sill here and ready to go. Thanks for posting your treasures.


----------



## Coral McRae (Jul 23, 2013)

Superb work. Well done!


----------



## crafty308 (May 2, 2012)

I too would like to purchase one if you are willing to part with one :thumbup:


----------



## leslie41447 (Feb 7, 2011)

I recognize some of these as patterns in the magazine Cross Stitch and Country Crafts. I loved that magazine and was so sad when it quit being published!


----------



## Duchess of Dachshunds (Feb 7, 2013)

What beautiful work! I have done cross stitch and know how many hours of work it takes to do. It's also hard on the eyes. I hope your family appreciates all the time and effort you have put into these beautiful pieces.


----------



## Marylou12 (Dec 11, 2011)

OMG! How beautiful is your work! I currently have started on a X-st. Baby Sampler and just can't get myself to finish it. Seeing your work has spurred me to get going!


----------



## fibermcgivver (Dec 18, 2012)

Love all your work! I can't imagine how long it took you to complete these beautiful works of art! If you feel like selling the hunting dogs picture, please send me a private message... Just a thought


----------



## GrammaBarbie (Jun 19, 2013)

I like to cross stitch, too, but can't hold the tiny needle comfortably for long anymore. Since I don't "do liquids" (lol), it's like painting a blank canvas, watching the picture emerge from nothing. And when you finally put in the outlining and the picture pops, that is the best feeling.


----------



## mairmie (Jun 16, 2011)

Do you still have a pattern for the Victorian Mansion? It`s lovely as are all of your X - stitch pictures. I`d love to do the Mansion as I love anything "Victorian" Thanks


----------



## mairmie (Jun 16, 2011)

Do you still have a pattern for the Victorian Mansion? It`s lovely as are all of your X - stitch pictures. I`d love to do the Mansion as I love anything "Victorian" Thanks


----------



## gleem (Feb 14, 2011)

Your work is beautiful. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Roses and cats (Apr 17, 2013)

Beautiful


----------



## mombr4 (Apr 21, 2011)

mairmie said:


> Do you still have a pattern for the Victorian Mansion? It`s lovely as are all of your X - stitch pictures. I`d love to do the Mansion as I love anything "Victorian" Thanks


If she doesn't have the pattern I will look through the box of many of my cross stitch things I recently came across and see if I might still have it.

I did donate a lot of my booklets and magazines, and have also tried selling some of the other larger things I still have.

I can't do cross stitch any more since I find it hard to hold with this injury, even tried several frames but to hard for me to hold them. Found a few frames in the packages I never even used which I will sell. If anyone is interested.


----------



## shabychic (Feb 8, 2013)

you hit the mother load beautiful job on all


----------



## justinjared (May 31, 2012)

beautiful an elaborate work. I envy your eyes!


----------



## Windbeam (Jul 31, 2011)

A real treasure! Beautiful work!


----------



## caat (Mar 6, 2012)

I used to cross stitch as much as I now knit. Your work is stunning.


----------



## Reete (Oct 30, 2012)

Beautiful pictures. I am a cross stitcher also. Just thought I'd show you my carosel.


----------



## BE FREE (Aug 15, 2011)

You do beautiful work. I remember doing some x stitch a while back. When I found it I couldn't bebeive I had done it .
Someday I hope to finish it , One had a lot of old victorian shoes on it. I loved that period of time .


----------



## luv (Feb 19, 2012)

I like the three victorian houses is the information or maker of the pattern still available?


----------



## MrsO (Apr 4, 2011)

Reete said:


> Beautiful pictures. I am a cross stitcher also. Just thought I'd show you my carosel.


Amazing! I have that one half done. I don't remember what was going on in my life at the time I was working it and why I put it aside. I WILL eventually finish it.


----------



## MrsO (Apr 4, 2011)

leslie41447 said:


> I recognize some of these as patterns in the magazine Cross Stitch and Country Crafts. I loved that magazine and was so sad when it quit being published!


Many of my projects came from that magazine. Like you I was very disappointed when they stopped publishing.


----------



## MrsO (Apr 4, 2011)

luv said:


> I like the three victorian houses is the information or maker of the pattern still available?


That one was from a kit. I'll see if I still have the original packaging somewhere.


----------



## LindaH (Feb 1, 2011)

Beautiful work!


----------



## Joycie48 (May 17, 2011)

Love your cross stitch stash. You have some beautifully done pieces.


----------



## SEA (Feb 9, 2011)

Nice treasure. Good luck finishing them up.

SEA


----------



## blawler (Feb 20, 2012)

Your work is extraordinary!!! Glad you found your treasure. Aloha... Bev


----------



## Nonasdada (Apr 23, 2012)

Beautiful. I have the victorian mansions bit have not started them yet. I need to go back to my crossstitch


----------



## Revan (Jun 29, 2011)

Beautiful work! I love Carousel horses as well.


----------



## Janana (Jan 30, 2013)

Wow you did find a treasure. Wonderful work.


----------



## mungie32 (Apr 21, 2013)

MrsO said:


> I still can't believe how many I have.... and probably have others in other boxes.
> 
> I was actually searching for a pattern I have somewhere for a palomino horse head. The sample that inspired me to buy it was done on even weave (probably 28 stitch count) and worked over one thread. It was so detailed it looked like a photograph. I have a friend who owns an aging palomino mare and I want to stitch this picture for her and have it framed.
> 
> If I can find the pattern I'll post a picture of it.


Please do. YOur work is more than fantastic. Maybe once I get the cataracts removed from my eyes, I will be able to do some needle work again? I'm hoping so.


----------



## Janana (Jan 30, 2013)

mungie32 said:


> Please do. YOur work is more than fantastic. Maybe once I get the cataracts removed from my eyes, I will be able to do some needle work again? I'm hoping so.


I agree with you. I need cataracts removed before I can cross stitch again.


----------



## retiredR (Mar 1, 2013)

Your work is beautiful. I do a lot of cross stitch along with knitting. I always have a project of each going. I do 
Christmas ornaments for family members. I use 18 count aida so they aren't to big. I would be interested in Better Homes Cross Stitch and Country Craft Prizewinning Ornaments Books (pamphlets) there are about 8 patterns in each one.
they were printed in the 90"s. I have a few but am always looking for new patterns. I am not sure how to go about contacting you. Help Rita


----------



## Damama (Oct 2, 2011)

All are simply beautiful!


----------



## Munchn (Mar 3, 2013)

Absolutely beautiful work. I cross stitched many years ago and truly appreciate the work you put into these pieces. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## imaknuttyknitter (Feb 23, 2011)

What beauties!!


----------



## lindseymary (Oct 29, 2011)

retired, if you click on the avatar of the person you want to cantact(their picture), their profile will pop up. Click on PM and a box for your message appears, then send.Lindseymary


----------



## janette6154 (May 25, 2012)

Really lovely. I do a lot of this also. Have enough patterns and kits in the cupboard to do if I live to 200. Still had to buy a new pattern book last week. Couldn't live without it!


----------



## Cheryl J Anderson (Jan 26, 2011)

I also love the carousel horses, also the one of the horses drinking water and the home sweet home. Beautiful!!!!


----------



## Aleida (Sep 16, 2011)

Beautiful ...all of them. So much work displayed here. My favourite is the Victorian mansion.


----------



## Lotty (Jul 24, 2011)

Beautiful work.


----------



## carolyn tolo (Feb 7, 2011)

Your first piece didn't come through. I do counted cross- 

stitch, but don't have that many. I have moved from wolves

to landscapes--the last one has hot-air balloons.


----------



## Hazelformby (Feb 22, 2014)

They are really lovely and so much work has gone into them. I do pictures of my grandchildren. I am on the last of them now ( number 8) and thought I could start something else when it is finished but I now have a great granddaughter so not finished yet !


----------



## carolyn tolo (Feb 7, 2011)

Hazelformby said:


> They are really lovely and so much work has gone into them. I do pictures of my grandchildren. I am on the last of them now ( number 8) and thought I could start something else when it is finished but I now have a great granddaughter so not finished yet !


Tell us more about the grandchildren pictures.

Do you get them printed onto the aida cloth? Are flesh-tones a problem?


----------



## Hazelformby (Feb 22, 2014)

Hi yes I use aida I have a computer programme by Jane Greenoff. You up load a photo and the programme converts it into a chart It is quite easy and they look very effective. I have the programme on a cd but I think you may be able to download it


----------



## Hazelformby (Feb 22, 2014)

Sorry should have said. They are not printed just done in cross stitch


----------



## lindseymary (Oct 29, 2011)

carolyn tolo said:


> Tell us more about the grandchildren pictures.
> 
> Do you get them printed onto the aida cloth? Are flesh-tones a problem?


There are companies which convert photos to cross stitch charts and even make up the kits for you. 
One I can highly recommend is Elite Designs, based in Kettering,UK.Lindseymary


----------



## Hazelformby (Feb 22, 2014)

Yes these are really good but they are quite expensive so I have found it cheaper to use Jane Greenoffs programme as I have acquired lots of threads over the years


----------



## shabychic (Feb 8, 2013)

Beautiful work and many thousands of hrs. I cross stitch also I know how long it takes.


----------



## grma16 (Aug 26, 2012)

Beautiful job on all.


----------



## Aisles (Feb 26, 2013)

You have some beautiful pieces that need framing or finishing in different ways.


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

Beautiful beautiful work


----------



## craftygal58 (Jan 11, 2015)

They are all so beautiful.


----------



## LizNorway (Apr 6, 2019)

Wow!! They are all gorgeous!


----------



## ahookand2sticks (Aug 13, 2012)

You have those hiding shame on you they are gorgeous they should be framed the horses arebeautiful oh please take them out so we can enjoy your wonderful work Smiles love to see beautiful hand work


----------

